# Do I have to pay for Medicare Part B if I don't need it?



## dseag2 (Aug 17, 2022)

I can't seem to find the answer to this.  I just received the estimate for my monthly payments, and they are much higher than both of us pay through my spouse's health insurance program.  I was signed up automatically since I am taking Social Security payments.  If I stay on my spouse's program, do I still have to pay the Medicare premiums?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

*"Medicare Part B isn't a legal requirement, and you don't need it in some situations*. In general, if you're eligible for Medicare and have creditable coverage, you can postpone Part B penalty-free. Creditable coverage includes the insurance provided to you or your spouse through work."

https://www.gomedigap.com/medicare-options/do-i-need-medicare-part-b/


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I can't seem to find the answer to this.  I just received the estimate for my monthly payments, and they are much higher than both of us pay through my spouse's health insurance program.  I was signed up automatically since I am taking Social Security payments.  If I stay on my spouse's program, do I still have to pay the Medicare premiums?



I am not sure but I think if you do not sign up for it when you turn 65, you can be penalized when you take it out at a later date. At some point when your partner retires will you still have access to that coverage and what would it cost?  I have been trying to research this as well.  I currently have good insurance as the widow of a postal employee.  When I turn 65 it will probably be better and cheaper to be on medicare and a medicare supplemental policy than what I currently have cost wise.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *"Medicare Part B isn't a legal requirement, and you don't need it in some situations*. In general, if you're eligible for Medicare and have creditable coverage, you can postpone Part B penalty-free. Creditable coverage includes the insurance provided to you or your spouse through work."


This is exactly what my wife and I did for 2 or 3 years.  She was still getting medical coverage through her employer.  Only when she retired did we start Medicare, and paying for Part B.  Both of us were over 65 at that point.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2022)

how does a person even know which medicare plan to get?


----------



## john19485 (Aug 17, 2022)

if you are a veterans spouse and on ‎CHAMPVA , you must enroll in Medicare Part B, if you are of age, I think that is how they put it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> how does a person even know which medicare plan to get?


Find someone smarter than me to ask...  It was a painful process, and I am not sure we made the right decisions, but we are covered.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

Go to medicare.gov, I would post the link or do a copy and paste here but I don't know how.  All the info you need should be there as well as 800 # to call for questions.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

Okay, I just made this copy from the site,  this is the thing I would be concerned about and needs further info for you.  This is the penalty thing I am worried about.

My birthday is on the first of the month. 

Avoid the penalty
If you miss your 7-month Initial Enrollment Period, you may have to wait to sign up and pay a monthly late enrollment penalty for as long as you have Part B coverage. The penalty goes up the longer you wait. You may also have to pay a penalty if you have to pay a Part A premium, also called “Premium-Part A.” 

When your coverage starts
The date your coverage starts depends on which month you sign up during your Initial Enrollment Period. Coverage always starts on the first of the month.

If you qualify for Premium-free Part A: Your Part A coverage starts the month you turn 65. (If your birthday is on the first of the month, coverage starts the month before you turn 65.)

Part B (and Premium-Part A): Coverage starts based on the month you sign up:

If you sign up:

Coverage starts:

Before the month you turn 65

The month you turn 65

The month you turn 65

The next month

1 month after you turn 65

2 months after you sign up

2 or 3 months after you turn 65

3 months after you sign up


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Okay, I just made this copy from the site,  this is the thing I would be concerned about and needs further info for you.  This is the penalty thing I am worried about.
> 
> My birthday is on the first of the month.
> 
> ...


Does the link @Pink Biz posted (reply #2) clear things up for you?


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2022)

I only have Part "A".  
They kept trying to pressure me into signing up for Part "B" by sending me letters saying "If I change my mind & want Part "B" later, it will cost more.
Then, they _automatically _signed me up for Part "B" & started charging me for it.  I called Social Security & raised hell with them & threatened lawsuits, etc.  They paid me back for everything they deducted & promised not to do it again - & sent me a letter saying so.
Nobody messes with me!


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Does the link @Pink Biz posted (reply #2) clear things up for you?


No not yet, that is a company, Medigap coverage, not from an official government website.  I think it is better to be cautious and get information directly from Medicare.gov and to call them directly. The information I pasted is from medicare.gov.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No not yet, that is a company, Medigap coverage, not from an official government website.  I think it is better to be cautious and get information directly from Medicare.gov and to call them directly. The information I pasted is from medicare.gov.


Oh okay. You're right to go by the medicare.gov site info.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh okay. You're right to go by the medicare.gov site info.


I am just so nervous about changing my own.  If I let go of the postal service insurance I have as a widow I can't get it back. I will make sure I have crossed every possible scenario before I make the decision. I can keep it and get my medicare but I would be paying the medicare premiums and my cost of the postal coverage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am just so nervous about changing my own.  If I let go of the postal service insurance I have as a widow I can't get it back. I will make sure I have crossed every possible scenario before I make the decision. I can keep it and get my medicare but I would be paying the medicare premiums and my cost of the postal coverage.


Best of blessings with making the right decision!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2022)

Spouse @dseag2?  I didn't realize you and your partner were married.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *"Medicare Part B isn't a legal requirement, and you don't need it in some situations*. In general, if you're eligible for Medicare and have creditable coverage, you can postpone Part B penalty-free. Creditable coverage includes the insurance provided to you or your spouse through work."
> 
> https://www.gomedigap.com/medicare-options/do-i-need-medicare-part-b/



Yes, * if *you can hold off from getting Part B without penalties,  that's great.  

I just didn't want it initially,   and waited a couple years to sign on... a BIG mistake!  ... they really hit you with higher monthly payments by doing that.  
But I've noticed those higher premiums for Part B  seem to have leveled off over the years.


----------



## StillLearning (Aug 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am just so nervous about changing my own.  If I let go of the postal service insurance I have as a widow I can't get it back. I will make sure I have crossed every possible scenario before I make the decision. I can keep it and get my medicare but I would be paying the medicare premiums and my cost of the postal coverage.


I also have postal insurance from my husband  and don’t pay Part B because it’s all rolled into the premium insurance. I got something that said I would need to in the future like 2026 (don’t quote)because of a new law. I’m confused too and don’t want to change anything. I figured that when November comes around there will be more info regarding this. But figured I have time yet. Let me know if you find out anything additional and vice versa.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 18, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> I also have postal insurance from my husband  and don’t pay Part B because it’s all rolled into the premium insurance. I got something that said I would need to in the future like 2026 (don’t quote)because of a new law. I’m confused too and don’t want to change anything. I figured that when November comes around there will be more info regarding this. But figured I have time yet. Let me know if you find out anything additional and vice versa.


I have not heard of any changes coming up, now I am even more concerned about what we should do.  Guess I better go looking at things on the OPM and see if I can find out what might be changing for surviors.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks for sending the info, I do not recall at all getting this type of brochure in the mail.


----------



## StillLearning (Aug 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Thanks for sending the info, I do not recall at all getting this type of brochure in the mail.


Hopefully we will both get more information later this year to clarify. I’m rereading before I sent to you and I’m still not clear.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 18, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> Hopefully we will both get more information later this year to clarify. I’m rereading before I sent to you and I’m still not clear.


I have just been over there doing some reading.  It appears we have a lot of research to do.  Seems like our best bet maybe sign up for Medicare but use an FEHB policy as our supplement plan.  We can switch out FEHB policy  to a lower premium plan that will cover what Medicare does not.  We will really need to research the benefits and what FEHB plan works best with medicare and the cost of both.  I just get so tired of doing all the research but it must be done. I am lucky, I have a couple of years until I have to make a decision.  I THANK YOU, so much because I did not know anything about this until now.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Spouse @dseag2?  I didn't realize you and your partner were married.


Yes, we have been married since December 2016, but I always say "partner" because I think some may find it more acceptable.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Yes, we have been married since December 2016, but I always say "partner" because I think some may find it more acceptable.


Look..that's your *husband.* Anybody who doesn't like it..well..they can....@#*^#&! I'm gonna hold on to my "ligion and maintain my ladylike demeanor, so I won't finish that sentence.


----------



## StillLearning (Aug 19, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I have just been over there doing some reading.  It appears we have a lot of research to do.  Seems like our best bet maybe sign up for Medicare but use an FEHB policy as our supplement plan.  We can switch out FEHB policy  to a lower premium plan that will cover what Medicare does not.  We will really need to research the benefits and what FEHB plan works best with medicare and the cost of both.  I just get so tired of doing all the research but it must be done. I am lucky, I have a couple of years until I have to make a decision.  I THANK YOU, so much because I did not know anything about this until now.


I agree that we are lucky because  at least we have a couple years to figure this out. You are welcome!


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Look..that's your *husband.* Anybody who doesn't like it..well..they can....@#*^#&! I'm gonna hold on to my "ligion and maintain my ladylike demeanor, so I won't finish that sentence.


Love you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Love you!


Love you back Hey, I don't tolerate folks who mess with my friends. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 20, 2022)

This may or may not help the OP.

My spouse has retiree medical benefits which also cover me. We both took early retirement at age 56.

At age 65, our insurance carrier made it mandatory to take Medicare Pt B as *the private insurer would become the secondary payor; Medicare would be the primary payor.* Ours are Medicare Advantage plans, so we pay BOTH Medicare premiums and the private insurer premiums (it's just the way this insurer bills; other carriers may do it differently).

On the tax returns for that year of turning 65, we had to provide proof of private insurer coverage, which was just a statement letter from the insurer sent automatically to us.

FYI, as we have prescription drug coverage thru our private insurer, we get 2 statements - one from the insurer, one from Medicare - listing total prescription costs, what was covered, what wasn't, etc. These are for our informational purposes only, in case our costs are so high we would want to itemize them.

HTH!


----------



## Christopher (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi. Christopher here. I just turned 66 in July, and I am still employed with medical coverage from my employer. I signed up for Medicare when I turned 65. I do not, and will not, sign up for Part B coverage when I retire as I will use my wife's coverage at a local school district.

My understanding is that you will not be charged a penalty if you sign up for Part B at a later date if you can prove that you had "Credible Coverage" during the period between your ending employer health coverage and signing up for Part B coveage. This term of art means that you were covered by a legitimate health insurance policy during the interim between your ending employer coverage and signing up for Part B. I should save the $170 or so Part B premium until my wife retires in about three years ($6,120 +/-).


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Yes, we have been married since December 2016, but I always say "partner" because I think some may find it more acceptable.


Well stop it..  don't fall into the trap of thinking you need to cater to ignorant individuals.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Christopher said:


> Hi. Christopher here. I just turned 66 in July, and I am still employed with medical coverage from my employer. I signed up for Medicare when I turned 65. I do not, and will not, sign up for Part B coverage when I retire as I will use my wife's coverage at a local school district.
> 
> My understanding is that you will not be charged a penalty if you sign up for Part B at a later date if you can prove that you had "Credible Coverage" during the period between your ending employer health coverage and signing up for Part B coveage. This term of art means that you were covered by a legitimate health insurance policy during the interim between your ending employer coverage and signing up for Part B. I should save the $170 or so Part B premium until my wife retires in about three years ($6,120 +/-).


Thank you for sharing your real life experience, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 29, 2022)

For anyone who is still following this thread, I contacted Social Security last week and advised them that I would stay on my hubby's health insurance and would not be enrolling in Medicare Part B.  They asked me to send a letter and gave me the address.  I sent it the same day.  I haven't bought stamps in almost a year, but it was worth it.  

BTW, the reason my premiums were so high is because they go back 2 years for income information, so they were looking at my 2020 income.  My job was terminated in June 2020, so I was paid my income and whatever bonuses I was owed.  My income in 2021 will appear much lower as I will have been fully retired, so I am planning on going on Medicare in 2023.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> For anyone who is still following this thread, I contacted Social Security last week and advised them that I would stay on my hubby's health insurance and would not be enrolling in Medicare Part B.  They asked me to send a letter and gave me the address.  I sent it the same day.  I haven't bought stamps in almost a year, but it was worth it.
> 
> BTW, the reason my premiums were so high is because they go back 2 years for income information, so they were looking at my 2020 income.  My job was terminated in June 2020, so I was paid my income and whatever bonuses I was owed.  My income in 2021 will appear much lower as I will have been fully retired, so I am planning on going on Medicare in 2023.


Glad you got that settled my friend.


----------



## JB in SC (Aug 29, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am just so nervous about changing my own.  If I let go of the postal service insurance I have as a widow I can't get it back. I will make sure I have crossed every possible scenario before I make the decision. I can keep it and get my medicare but I would be paying the medicare premiums and my cost of the postal coverage.



My late mother was the widow of a postal employee (my late Dad) and also had coverage through her retirement from C&S Bank. She never got Medicare Part B, since her primary coverage was through Dad's insurance for the normal Part B coverage. She had to retire at 60 (C&S policy at the time).

After my Dad died in 1998, it became a real hassle, medical billing people did not understand that she didn't need to have Part B some had never seen anyone with such great coverage with the Postal Service insurance and her Aetna coverage. 

I would be *very thorough* investigating what you need.

She had a hotline to an Aetna agent that befriended her, saved thousands of dollars over the years.

The Postal Service insurance at that time was nothing short of phenomenal.


----------



## funsearcher! (Sep 5, 2022)

Someone I know did not sign up at 65 and missed the window, then penalized for the rest of his life with higher rates.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> how does a person even know which medicare plan to get?


When I was thinking about it, I met a woman while riding a train who worked at a University and handled insurance issues.  She told me to get Part B, but avoid Part D (prescription drug coverage), but that was 16 years ago.  Things may have changed.  I also have AARP supplemental.  For what it's worth, I have not paid a cent on Doctor visits or hospital stays since I went on Medicare.  I buy my drugs on line from Canada, and that costs me less than prescription coverage would cost.

I had been trying to process all this stuff for a long time, and felt like I had fire engines running through my head.  Even getting advice from friends seemed hopeless, because they could never be clear or certain about what to do.  They would explain a lot of esoteric contingencies that did nothing but complicate the whole thing more. So I ended up taking the advice of a complete stranger, because I was driving myself nuts.  It turned out well... I guess.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 6, 2022)

JustDave said:


> When I was thinking about it, I met a woman while riding a train who worked at a University and handled insurance issues.  She told me to get Part B, but avoid Part D (prescription drug coverage), but that was 16 years ago.  Things may have changed.  I also have AARP supplemental.  For what it's worth, I have not paid a cent on Doctor visits or hospital stays since I went on Medicare.  I buy my drugs on line from Canada, and that costs me less than prescription coverage would cost.
> 
> I had been trying to process all this stuff for a long time, and felt like I had fire engines running through my head.  Even getting advice from friends seemed hopeless, because they could never be clear or certain about what to do.  They would explain a lot of esoteric contingencies that did nothing but complicate the whole thing more. So I ended up taking the advice of a complete stranger, because I was driving myself nuts.  It turned out well... I guess.


so how do you afford to pay for your meds? mine are too expensive for anything out of pocket.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> how does a person even know which medicare plan to get?


I think each state has a group that helps people (to find it try to google something like 'medicare questions <name of your state>').  

Nebraska's medicare advice group gives a webinar regularly to go over all the details.  I attended it twice, once when I was close to 65 and would be starting medicare, and then again before I retired from my job and changed from insurance at work to medicare part B and supplemental etc.

Not sure about other states but in Nebraska also I could have set up an individual appointment to go over all the information, and they also will return calls to give answers to specific questions.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 7, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> so how do you afford to pay for your meds? mine are too expensive for anything out of pocket.


Meds are so cheap when you buy them on line from a Canadian Pharmacy that they are actually affordable.  They are about what Americans pay out of pocket as copay, while having to buy insurance to do it.  I pay more for groceries than I do for my meds.  My question is more about how can you afford to pay for insurance so that you can buy medications at inflated American prices? I could pay for insurance.  That's not a big problem.  I just don't see why I should pay more for the same service I can get from Canada.

I don't know what drugs you take.  Some may not be available on line.  That would be a problem, but I have not encountered it.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 7, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Meds are so cheap when you buy them on line from a Canadian Pharmacy that they are actually affordable.  They are about what Americans pay out of pocket as copay, while having to buy insurance to do it.  I pay more for groceries than I do for my meds.  My question is more about how can you afford to pay for insurance so that you can buy medications at inflated American prices? I could pay for insurance.  That's not a big problem.  I just don't see why I should pay more for the same service I can get from Canada.
> 
> I don't know what drugs you take.  Some may not be available on line.  That would be a problem, but I have not encountered it.


my total health ins. costs me about $140 a mo. through work. My meds are anywhere between $10 & $40 with the ins. Without several run several hundred a month. Just one of my inhaled meds is like $400 without ins. And that's not even the most expensive one. There are a lot of meds not available online. Most of the inhalers are. But anxiety meds & hormone pills...I don't think so.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> my total health ins. costs me about $140 a mo. through work. My meds are anywhere between $10 & $40 with the ins. Without several run several hundred a month. Just one of my inhaled meds is like $400 without ins. And that's not even the most expensive one. There are a lot of meds not available online. Most of the inhalers are. But anxiety meds & hormone pills...I don't think so.


Try using GoodRX for some of your meds that your insurance won't pay for.  (google)
I've used them for some of my hormones.  They've knocked off anywhere between $50-$75, sometimes more.

Good luck.


----------



## Bella (Sep 9, 2022)

Discounts vary for discount coupons. I've found other discount coupons that are cheaper than GoodRX for the same medication. Phone numbers are listed on the websites, and you can call before using the coupon to make sure the prices shown are correct. You can sign up for a card or just print the coupon from the website and bring it to the pharmacy. If you can't print, call the pharmacy and see if they'll take the coupon codes over the phone.

GoodRX > https://www.goodrx.com/

ScriptSave WellRx > https://www.wellrx.com/

RXGO > https://www.rxgo.com/

Discount Drug Network > https://www.discountdrugnetwork.com/

SingleCare > https://www.singlecare.com/

america's pharmacy > https://www.americaspharmacy.com/

Bella


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> how does a person even know which medicare plan to get?


Call licensed Sale Rep for advise.


----------

